# Do I Brine a Boston Butt?



## Jclear (Apr 22, 2020)

Just joined the forum today, plan to smoke my first boston butt on Saturday (4/25/20).

I have been doing some research and reading some of the stickies on here.  Great forum, great info.

My first smoke was a Turkey breast for the family on easter weekend; which I brined overnight and it turned out EXCELLENT.

I was wondering if most (or anyone) brine their pork butts prior to smoking.  If so, what all would go into the brine?

I have read about slathering the butt with mustard and then applying a dry rub (also looking for dry rub recipes if anyone has one they'd like to share).  Would this be in addition to brining, or is it an either / or situation with brining vs. dry rub?

I'm shooting for a carolina style pulled pork at the end of the day.  Any info is much appreciated; thanks for everyone's time!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 22, 2020)

Not necessary to brine a butt. Not that you cant if you want. There is plenty of internal fat to keep the meat juicy for duration of cook. If you want to impart more flavor you can inject. I just rub heavy and put on smoker. Save your drippins and mix some in after you pull


----------



## sandyut (Apr 22, 2020)

no on brining  a butt.  pretty much what Jake said.


----------



## Jclear (Apr 22, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Not necessary to brine a butt. Not that you cant if you want. There is plenty of internal fat to keep the meat juicy for duration of cook. If you want to impart more flavor you can inject. I just rub heavy and put on smoker. Save your drippins and mix some in after you pull


I have also been reading up on using the drippins... I  have been keeping a pan of water in the bottom of the smoker to use as a heat sink / to help keep it moist inside.  Do I catch the drippings in the water pan or do I need a seperate pan which starts empty to catch the drippings?


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Apr 22, 2020)

For a simple rub use brown sugar, paprika, kosher salt, course ground black pepper, garlic powder & onion powder


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 22, 2020)

X3 no need to brine due to fat content.
But you can put a lot of spices/flavor in via injection.
Be forewarned though, injecting can significantly increase cooking time.
12 hours of Low-n-Slow can turn into 16, 18 or even 20 hours.
Voice of experience.
Which can be somewhat mitigated by cooking Hot-n-Fast 275°-300°


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 22, 2020)

Yep!  What Jake said.

However, you can inject if you're looking to get more flavor down into the meat.

For a good rub Chef Jimmy has a good one too.  It is mild, so if you want some extra heat just add in some Tony C's.  This rub works on all pork and chicken too. 







						Spare Rib Help
					

I have 2 sets of spare ribs thawed out that I plan on smoking tomorrow. I've never smoked spare ribs and am looking for any tips or tricks someone may have. Any rubs, sauces, hints will be appreciated. I'll be using my 18.5" WSM and plan on a mix of apple and cherry woods. Thanks!




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 22, 2020)

Also,  check out Chile's rubs too.  Just click on his recipe link.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 22, 2020)

Jclear said:


> I have also been reading up on using the drippins... I  have been keeping a pan of water in the bottom of the smoker to use as a heat sink / to help keep it moist inside.  Do I catch the drippings in the water pan or do I need a seperate pan which starts empty to catch the drippings?


All depends on if you plan on wrapping the but anytime during the cook. If wrapping you will have all the foil juice you want. If leaving unwrapped you will need a pan other than the water pan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 22, 2020)

Use a separate pan under the butt for collecting drippings, not the water pan


----------



## Jclear (Apr 22, 2020)

Are the drippings used in addition to finishing sauce (Link below) or do you need only one or the other?

SOFLAQUER Finishing Sauce - Sticky


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 22, 2020)

If you want North Carolina style Q...This Finishing Sauce is a MUST. As above, mixing in pan juices is good too. A Drip Pan under the meat will get it done. You didn't say what Smoker you are using. Water Pans are most effective when used to protect the meat from a hot fire and heat sink when you need to get fluctuating temps under control...

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar
2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste
1/4C Brown Sugar
1T Smoked Paprika
2 tsp Granulated Garlic
2 tsp Granulated Onion
2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper
1 tsp Celery Salt
1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.
1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.
Pull the Pork add back any Defatted Pan Juices and Finishing Sauce to taste. Serve the sauce along side as well.

For a *Lexington Style Dip* add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 22, 2020)

Drippings are awesome for two reasons. First, the seasoned fat can be separated and saved for other uses like unique gravies, biscuits, etc. Second, the jus can be used immediately after the smoke by mixing back into the meat, adding additional flavor. 

Best way to catch the drippings? I put a cooling or meat rack in a pan, then add the roast. You can skip the rack and just pan the butt. The bottom of the butt won't have bark, so put fat side down if you do the rack/pan or plain pan method. 

 If you put a pan on a level under the grate that holds the roast, the drippings can burn or get excessively smoky. It really depends on your smoker.


----------



## FreddieKU (Apr 22, 2020)

I want to try this method of putting a cooling rack in the pan as you described. I’m hesitant to put the butt directly in the pan because I’ve had so much liquid/droppings in my Kamado style smoker that isn’t  the butt just going to cook in drippings for the first four hours before I foil?


----------



## zwiller (Apr 22, 2020)

Dry or wet brining works but thick cuts like butts require additional time.  I'd say 5-7 days.  Even then it will not work as well as injecting.  

Buddy of mine got married in NC and rehearsal dinner was legit local BBQ guy.  

 chef jimmyj
 is SPOT ON with the sauce.  I imagine the dipping sauce for the hush puppies was lexington dip.  Honestly, the PP was average tasting to me but the hush puppies were INSANELY good.  LOL wedding was in a dry County but we planned accordingly...  Think Caddyshack.   



 noboundaries
 Actually the easiest to catch drippings is to inject with STPP... no drippings.  Blew my mind first time I used it.


----------



## FreddieKU (Apr 22, 2020)

Also, I’m not gonna have airflow problems with the butt being in a pan as opposed to on the grate am I?


----------



## Jclear (Apr 22, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> If you want North Carolina style Q...This Finishing Sauce is a MUST. As above, mixing in pan juices is good too. A Drip Pan under the meat will get it done. You didn't say what Smoker you are using. Water Pans are most effective when used to protect the meat from a hot fire and heat sink when you need to get fluctuating temps under control...
> 
> *Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*
> 
> ...


I'm using an Oklahoma Joe's Highland offset.  Thanks for the info and the finishing sauce recipe!  I'm very excited to try this out.  Will post a thread detailing the cook.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 22, 2020)

FreddieKU said:


> Also, I’m not gonna have airflow problems with the butt being in a pan as opposed to on the grate am I?



It impacts airflow a bit, but this is your first butt, so might as well skip the pan and drippings.


----------



## FreddieKU (Apr 22, 2020)

Why do you say that? Why wouldn’t I want to save the drippings as a beginner?


----------



## schlotz (Apr 22, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Indiana! Looks like you've been given some very good advice.  If interested, click on the link below in my signature for the Butt recipe which I always recommend to those just starting out.  It originally came from Alton Brown which I've adjusted a bit.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 22, 2020)

FreddieKU said:


> Why do you say that? Why wouldn’t I want to save the drippings as a beginner?


Just keeping it simple. 

Newbies tend to overthink and question what's happening on a long smoke especially when inserting a meat probe at the beginning of a smoke. I know I did when I first started long smokes. Early stalls, late stalls, 3 or 4 stalls AFTER the main stall. All that is normal and inconsistent when smoking butts. I don't insert a meat probe until the butt had been on the smoker for an hour per pound so I miss all that. 

If you are concerned about airflow, don't use a pan. I've smoked at 225F to 375F on the grate, in an aluminum pan, in a paella pan, on racks in aluminum pans and paella pans, with a pan below the grate with the meat (which can burn the drippings if too near the fire). The butt is done when butter tender to a probe no matter how you smoke it, pan or not. You won't have bark on the pan side, so put the fat side down so you get bark on the rest of the meat. 

Or keep it simple and save the pan for the next butt. Either way works and each will smoke slightly different, but not enough to generate any concern.


----------



## Jclear (Apr 23, 2020)

I've seen this posted in a couple threads now... what exactly does "Probe Tender" mean?  The meat doesn't resist when you push a temp probe from the outside to the center?  If I'm using a probe setup that stays inserted for the whole cook (inkbird IBT-4XS), do I just pull the probe and re-insert a few times to check for probe tenderness when I think it's done?


----------



## FreddieKU (Apr 23, 2020)

Exactly. People say it’s supposed to be like probing into butter or peanut butter. There should be very little resistance and yeah, just pull out the probe and check around for tenderness.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 23, 2020)

Jclear said:


> I've seen this posted in a couple threads now... what exactly does "Probe Tender" mean?  The meat doesn't resist when you push a temp probe from the outside to the center?  If I'm using a probe setup that stays inserted for the whole cook (inkbird IBT-4XS), do I just pull the probe and re-insert a few times to check for probe tenderness when I think it's done?



The best way to describe probe tender:  you will feel slight resistance as you pierce the bark then the probe will slide in very easy.  You can use a tooth pick, bbq skewer, or an instant read thermometer probe.  
You can always check the bone in a bone in pork butt.  When the bone wiggles, the butt is done.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 23, 2020)

I forgot to say that you could use one of the probes from your Inkbird too.  Leave your IT monitoring probe where you placed it and undisturbed.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 23, 2020)

It takes time and experience but eventually you will overcome your fear of meat drying out and embrace full collegen breakdown.  My butts come off the smoker in chunks...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 23, 2020)

PROBE(Verb) TENDER...As in the Action...Anything you stick in can be your Probe. A Therm Probe, Chopstick, Pot Fork, Bamboo Skewers, anything. If it slides in with little to no resistance, the meat is done. The Therm Probe is just the most convenient.
Fun Stuff, learning all these BBQ Tricks and Lingo!
You are going to love learning about Carryover Cooking and Rest adjustment IT. ...JJ


----------



## FreddieKU (Apr 23, 2020)

That does remind me, I’ve seen people pull to rest at various temperatures from 190 to 205 because of varying thoughts and some people agreeing that the temp will continue to go up while resting.. so.. any concrete thoughts lol


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 23, 2020)

The use of thermometers by kitchen cooks and backyard pitmasters is a relatively new trend. People cooked and smoked tender meat for millenia without benefit of technology.  A lot still do. They developed instincts with experience and practice. Thermometers can help accelerate experience, but is not a substitute. 

What do you want? Tender meat. Smoke and cook the meat until it is butter tender, then check the temp. The next roast may finish at the same temp, or not. 2F-5F can make the difference between a dry, undercooked butt, and a juicy, tender one. 

I cooked, grilled, and roasted meats for decades without using any meat thermometers. When I started using them, my results became inconsistent because I drank the potion of belief that a butt is perfect for pulling at X temp. I even posted such advice here. I was wrong. Butts for pulling are done when they're butter tender, regardless of the temp. Temp is a guide, not a destination.


----------



## FreddieKU (Apr 23, 2020)

I find it interesting that you say 2 to 5° can make the difference between a good and bad butt but are saying temp ain’t as important. I’m not saying this to try and say you’re wrong, you’re obviously right, but I’m saying that’s why I freak out about using it because as you say 2 to 5° can make the difference and I’m not a good enough cook to be able to “eyeball” that without a gauge.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 23, 2020)

Just trust it is practically impossible to overcook a butt, but 2-5F too low can be dry and undercooked. It will give resistance when probed.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 23, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Just trust it is practically impossible to overcook a butt, but 2-5F too low can be dry and undercooked. It will give resistance when probed.


Thanks for that clarification, I was like what?  Totally agree.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 23, 2020)

FreddieKU said:


> That does remind me, I’ve seen people pull to rest at various temperatures from 190 to 205 because of varying thoughts and some people agreeing that the temp will continue to go up while resting.. so.. any concrete thoughts lol



Depending on the cooking temp and the size of the meat. The IT can rise 5 to 10+ degrees as the meat rest. For instance, a Butt smoked at 225°F with an IT of 205 has an Interior Temp at 205 but the Exterior Temp is at 225°F. Because meat cooks as the Exterior heat is Conducted to the Interior, cooking it. Even out of the Smoker, the 225 exterior temp will still be conducted to the interior, hence the IT will continue to Rise and the meat continues to Cook.
We have to take Carryover into consideration when we Rest Meat. Uncovered on the counter, much of the exterior escapes into the surrounding air but because of the large mass the interior temp also rises about 5°F. An IT of  205 goes to 210.  Not a huge deal. However, take the same Butt at 205, with the Perfect firm but pullable meat, and wrap in Foil, a couple of Towels and stick it in a Cooler for 2 hours, the insulated meat has ALL of the 225°F exterior heat conducted into the interior. Over the next 2 hours the IT rises to as much as 215 to 220°F and all that trapped heat is COOKING that meat another 2 hours. That Perfect Firm Pullable Pork turns into Mush! Is this a disaster? That depends on you and what texture you want the Pork to be.
The same Carryover happens with a Reverse Sear Beef Ribeye. The IT will go from 130, Medium, to 140 Med/Well because the exterior Searing Temp of 500°F continues to Cook the meat. Rest in a cooler for 2 hours, and the IT can go to 160°F and Well Done, Not Good!
Rest Adjustment Temp, is planning for Carryover and adjusting the IT you pull the meat out of the Smoker. If you want the final Butt IT to be 205°F and you have to Cooler Rest 2 hours while you travel to your Party destination, figure a Carryover of 10°F and pull and wrap the meat at 195°F and get that perfect firm but Pullable meat.
With the Ribeye if you want 130, pull the Roast out at 115 to 120. It will finish on the Counter. If you have to Cooler Rest to transport, pull the Roast when the IT reaches 100 to 115°F and let the Roast finish in the cooler to 130.
You will see posts with guys that take a Butt out at 205 and Probe Tender, what many consider perfectly cooked and Done, then INSIST the meat HAS to rest 2 Hours wrapped in a Cooler. This is fine if you want very soft, fine strands of soft Pulled Pork. If you prefer Shredded but firm Pulled Pork. Remove the pork at 205 and only rest on the counter 30 minutes. If you have to travel or the meat is going to be done faster than you planned, pull the Butt out at 190 to 195°F and let Carryover in the Cooler, finish the cook to 205 and Probe Tender.
This may seem complicated at first, but will become automatic thinking and good Rest Adjust in no time...JJ


----------



## FreddieKU (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow! Thank you so much for the detailed write up. I’ve save this for future reference on my phone. I love you.


----------



## dacolson (Apr 23, 2020)

If you are new to smoking, start simple and make only small changes each time you cook. Take notes on what you use, rubs, salt, how big the cut was, bone-in/out - how hot your cook is, air temp outside, did you let your meat come up to air temp before you smoke, how long was the stall, what smoke woods, etc. Everything effects the cook. Get addicted to variables. It's a great way to understand what's happening inside the cooker. I started very simple - heavy salt rub on the butt for 30 mins - leave on the counter at room temp. Heavy rub w/ pecan rub once the salt looks like it is dissolved in moisture on the butt. Smoke w/ pecan chunks at 225 - fat cap up. Spray w/ 50/50 apple juice/cider vinegar every hour once you get to 170 to 180 deg. Pull it and rest at 203 deg. Once you feel like you can repeat the results you like, then start making changes and taking notes.


----------



## schlotz (Apr 23, 2020)

F
 FreddieKU
 looks like you're getting some fine input.  At some point the details can seem a bit overwhelming but rest assured this really is not difficult and pork butts are frankly one of the hardest things to botch.  BTW: this is a good time to be taking good notes on your smoke so you can revisit them for the next go around.  Always a good idea to maintain notes on all your smokes.


----------



## Jclear (Apr 23, 2020)

I know that I'm overwhelmed by all the great advice.  Never thought my dumb question about brining a pork butt would turn into a detailed discussion about all the intricacies of smoking pork butts.

Thanks guys, this is an awesome forum.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 23, 2020)

Yeah, It is a lot of info to absorb. You don't have to learn it cold. Just keep it in the back of your mind when you make your plan. If Smoking at 225, figure about 2 hours per pound. When your IT gets to 200°F, probe for tenderness. If not going in without resistance, wait for the IT to get to 205 and Probe test again. If all is ready rest on the counter about 30 minutes and Pull the meat. Now add any drippings you saved and a Finishing Sauce, if desired, and serve. I like my Tangy Finishing Sauce, Post #12, IN the pork and my sweet KC Bubba Q Juice ON the meat. If the meat is getting done faster than you planned. Pull the Pork out at 195°F, double wrap in Foil and some Old Towels. Place in the smallest Cooler that fits the meat to rest and finish cooking. The Pork Butt will stay nice and hot for about 5 hours. Pull when ready and Sauce as desired...JJ 

*KC Bubba Q Juice*

2C Ketchup
1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)
1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar
1/2C Molasses
2C Dark Brn Sugar
1T Tomato Paste
1T Your Rub
1-2tsp Liquid Smoke
1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.
Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 23, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> The use of thermometers by kitchen cooks and backyard pitmasters is a relatively new trend. People cooked and smoked tender meat for millenia without benefit of technology.  A lot still do. They developed instincts with experience and practice. Thermometers can help accelerate experience, but is not a substitute.
> 
> What do you want? Tender meat. Smoke and cook the meat until it is butter tender, then check the temp. The next roast may finish at the same temp, or not. 2F-5F can make the difference between a dry, undercooked butt, and a juicy, tender one.
> 
> I cooked, grilled, and roasted meats for decades without using any meat thermometers. When I started using them, my results became inconsistent because I drank the potion of belief that a butt is perfect for pulling at X temp. I even posted such advice here. I was wrong. Butts for pulling are done when they're butter tender, regardless of the temp. Temp is a guide, not a destination.




Prime example ( no pun intended) is my last two picnic shoulder smokes were probe tender at 195 degrees.  
I wanted the picnics for their big bones for making  bone broth . 
Eating lower on the hog has it's benefits too.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Prime example ( no pun intended) is my last two picnic shoulder smokes were probe tender at 195 degrees.
> I wanted the picnics for their big bones for making  bone broth .
> Eating lower on the hog has it's benefits too.



I like Smoking Shoulders or making Pernil...Pound for pound, Shoulders have less meat with more Bone and Fat than Butts. They will cook faster, get Probe Tender at a lower IT, than an equal weight Butt. This can be a good thing and Shoulders have Skin that can be removed and crisped up for you or your Quality Control Dogs to enjoy...JJ


----------



## Jclear (Apr 25, 2020)

Does anyone have any advice on how to stop my smoke temp from going between extremes? It seems I don’t have great control over my fire.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 25, 2020)

With a Pork Butt, temp fluctuations make no difference as long as the Average temp is what you desire. Setting for 225 and the swings are 30° each way? No problem, the average is 225, where you want to be.
The only time big swings do matter is, Cool Smoking Seafood, Sausage or other delicate meats. Setting for 130 to 170 and getting swings up to 200+, can cause problems like overcooking and rendered  fat.
With an Offset, dial in your temp using the Fresh air damper to control how much air gets to the burning wood. Once you are happy, LEAVE IT ALONE. Keep the Smoke Chamber closed and when adding wood, put in a stick or two and leave it alone again. Yes there will be highs and lows but it will settle down. Messing with the Air Damper and Exhaust chasing a steady temp will make you Crazy and accomplish nothing...JJ


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 25, 2020)

Lots of good advice up above...just waiting for the finished pics to post.

FWIW - I use an MES40 electric smoker and I do my butts and picnic roasts at 250F.


----------



## Jclear (Apr 25, 2020)

Is it possible for a butt to be probe tender at 160F Internal Temp after 13 hours smoking?  My fire went out (even with constant tending) at 11:30 this morning and since I had planned to foil it at 165F and go to the oven anyway I just went ahead and made the switch.  I removed my probes and foiled the butt.  When I reinserted them, there was very little resistance after about the first half inch.  Maybe I just don’t have a feel for what “Probe Tender” means yet.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 25, 2020)

Just saw this about 7.5 hours later. Never heard of probe tender at that temp, but if you were 13 hours at 250F you'd be good and your IT was off. What did you get? Tender or tough and dry?


----------



## Jclear (Apr 25, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Just saw this about 7.5 hours later. Never heard of probe tender at that temp, but if you were 13 hours at 250F you'd be good and your IT was off. What did you get? Tender or tough and dry?



I went into the oven at 250 after that and cooked until 201 IT and let rest 30 mins.  Final IT was 203 and it was tender and delcious!

Check out my thread on the cook.  My First Pork Butt


----------



## forktender (Apr 27, 2020)

If you want your P.P. to taste a little hammy you can most differently brine with a little Morton's Tender Quick and some kosher salt and brown sugar.  My family loves deviled ham sandwiches, so I will normally brine one butt or picnic at the beginning of the summer and right before duck season starts in Oct. so I have plenty of hammy tasting pulled pork vacuum sealed and frozen for yr round deviled pork sandwiches, it's awesome on dark or Jewish rye bread with a dill pickle wedge. 

But besides that there really isn't a need to brine a butt, it won't hurt anything I'm just not sure if it really helps anything either. Best thing to do is buy a big'ol butt and cut it in half and brine half overnight and try it for yourself. Nobody here can tell you what you like and don't like so go for it half the fun of cooking is dialing in what you and your friends and family really like and enjoy eating.

Best of luck to you. 
Dan


----------



## Ksrgolf (May 23, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> With a Pork Butt, temp fluctuations make no difference as long as the Average temp is what you desire. Setting for 225 and the swings are 30° each way? No problem, the average is 225, where you want to be.
> The only time big swings do matter is, Cool Smoking Seafood, Sausage or other delicate meats. Setting for 130 to 170 and getting swings up to 200+, can cause problems like overcooking and rendered  fat.
> With an Offset, dial in your temp using the Fresh air damper to control how much air gets to the burning wood. Once you are happy, LEAVE IT ALONE. Keep the Smoke Chamber closed and when adding wood, put in a stick or two and leave it alone again. Yes there will be highs and lows but it will settle down. Messing with the Air Damper and Exhaust chasing a steady temp will make you Crazy and accomplish nothing...JJ


That was me on my last smoke.  Great advice.


----------



## slater (May 23, 2020)

Doing my second boston butt  7lbs tomorrow after i come back from some bass fishing.
My question is what's everyones pitt temp preference to a drama free great cook?
225? 250? 275?


----------



## noboundaries (May 23, 2020)

I rate a smoke stress free when I can smoke with no deadline. 225F-325F all work, it just depends whether you want it ready in 8 hours or 15. With my WSM I smoke overnight at 225, then crank the chamber temp up in the morning to 275-300+. I sleep through the stall and once I crank up the temp the butt usually finishes in 3-5 hours, but I'm usually north of 9 lbs on the butt.


----------



## slater (May 23, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> I rate a smoke stress free when I can smoke with no deadline. 225F-325F all work, it just depends whether you want it ready in 8 hours or 15. With my WSM I smoke overnight at 225, then crank the chamber temp up in the morning to 275-300+. I sleep through the stall and once I crank up the temp the butt usually finishes in 3-5 hours, but I'm usually north of 9 lbs on the butt.



I did that with my first butt i left it on the smoke setting overnight which if I remember correctly pitt was I think 170'ish degrees. Didnt think about it at the time but dont think it was ideal / hott enough. At 165 I wrapped in butcher paper, increased temp to 225 & pulled it at 205 without probing figured 205 im good! It didnt pull after resting & was just a 5-6lb butt.
Went on at 11pm & think I pulled it at 9-10 am.
I dont remember specific details but think im in the ballpark as fas as numbers go, should have wrote it down!
Cant remember this morning let alone last weekend...lol


----------



## schlotz (May 24, 2020)

Classic example of why I ALWAYS record my smokes.  Since I also use a recipe app I continually add each smoke's note to the bottom of its recipe.  For anyone interested, on a MAC using MacGourmet Deluxe.


----------

